# ASTM Standards series



## ahmed taye3 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ASTM Standards series
ASTM International is one of the largest voluntary standards development organizations in the world-a trusted source for technical standards for materials, products, systems, and services. Known for their high technical quality and market relevancy, ASTM International standards have an important role in the information infrastructure that guides design, manufacturing and trade in the global economy.
ASTM International, originally known as the American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM), was formed over a century ago, when a forward-thinking group of engineers and scientists got together to address frequent rail breaks in the burgeoning railroad industry. Their work led to standardization on the steel used in rail construction, ultimately improving railroad safety for the public. As the century progressed and new industrial, governmental and environmental developments created new standardization requirements, ASTM answered the call with consensus standards that have made products and services safer, better and more cost-effective. The proud tradition and forward vision that started in 1898 is still the hallmark of ASTM International.
Today, ASTM continues to play a leadership role in addressing the standardization needs of the global marketplace. Known for its best in class practices for standards development and delivery, ASTM is at the forefront in the use of innovative technology to help its members do standards development work, while also increasing the accessibility of ASTM International standards to the world.
ASTM continues to be the standards forum of choice of a diverse range of industries that come together under the ASTM umbrella to solve standardization challenges. In recent years, stakeholders involved in issues ranging from safety in recreational aviation, to fiber optic cable installations in underground utilities, to homeland security, have come together under ASTM to set consensus standards for their industries.
Standards developed at ASTM are the work of over 30,000 ASTM members. These technical experts represent producers, users, consumers, government and academia from over 120 countries. Participation in ASTM International is open to all with a material interest, anywhere in the world.
*الروابط جديد يشتغل 100%*
*Section 01 - Iron and Steel Products Volume 01.01 Steel--Piping, Tubing, Fittings Volume 01.02 Ferrous Castings; Ferroalloys*
*Volume 01.03 Steel--Plate, Sheet, Strip, Wire; Stainless Steel Bar Volume 01.04 Steel--Structural, Reinforcing, Pressure Vessel, Railway Volume 01.05 Steel--Bars, Forgings, Bearing, Chain, Springs*
*Volume 01.06 Coated Steel Products*
*Volume 01.07 Ships and Marine Technology*
*Volume 01.08 Fasteners; Rolling Element Bearings*
*Section 02 - Nonferrous Metal Products Volume 02.01 Copper and Copper Alloys Volume 02.02 Aluminum and Magnesium Alloys Volume 02.03 Electrical Conductors*
*Volume 02.04 Nonferrous Metals--Nickel, Cobalt, Lead, Tin, Zinc, Cadmium, Precious, Reactive, Refractory Metals and Alloys; Materials for Thermostats, Electrical Heating and Resistance Contacts, and Connectors*
*Volume 02.05 Metallic and Inorganic Coatings; Metal Powders, Sintered P/M Structural Parts*
*Section 03 - Metals Test Methods and Analytical Procedures*
*Volume 03.01 Metals -- Mechanical Testing; Elevated and Low-Temperature Tests; Metallography*
*Volume 03.02 Wear and Erosion; Metal Corrosion*
*Volume 03.03 Nondestructive Testing*
*Volume 03.04 Magnetic Properties*
*Volume 03.05 Analytical Chemistry for Metals, Ores, and Related Materials*
*Volume 03.06 Molecular Spectroscopy; Surface Analysis*
*Section 04 - Construction*
*Volume 04.01 Cement; Lime; Gypsum*
*Volume 04.02 Concrete and Aggregates*
*Volume 04.03 Road and Paving Materials; Vehicle-Pavement Systems*
*Volume 04.04 Roofing and Waterproofing*
*Volume 04.05 Chemical-Resistant Nonmetallic Materials; Vitrified Clay Pipe; Concrete Pipe; Fiber-Reinforced Cement Products; Mortars and Grouts; Masonry; Precast Concrete*
*Volume 04.06 Thermal Insulation; Environmental Acoustics*
*Volume 04.07 Building Seals and Sealants; Fire Standards; Dimension Stone*
*Volume 04.08 Soil and Rock (I): D 420 - D 5611*
*Volume 04.09 Soil and Rock (II): D 5714 - latest*
*Volume 04.10 Wood*
*Volume 04.11 Building Constructions (I): E 72 - E 1670*
*Volume 04.12 Building Constructions (II): E 1671 - latest; Property Management Systems; Technology and Underground Utilities*
*Volume 04.13 Geosynthetics*
*Section 05 - Petroleum Products, Lubricants, and Fossil Fuels*
*Volume 05.01 Petroleum Products and Lubricants (I): D 56 - D 3230*
*Volume 05.02 Petroleum Products and Lubricants (II): D 3231 - D 5302*
*Volume 05.03 Petroleum Products and Lubricants (III): D 5303 - D 6553*
*Volume 05.04 Petroleum Products and Lubricants (IV): D 6557 - latest*
*Volume 05.05 Test Methods for Rating Motor, Diesel, and Aviation Fuels; Catalysts; Manufactured Carbon and Graphite Products*
*Volume 05.06 Gaseous Fuels; Coal and Coke*
*Section 06 - Paints, Related Coatings, and Aromatics*
*Volume 06.01Paint -- Tests for Chemical, Physical, and Optical Properties; Appearance*
*Volume 06.02 Paint -- Products and Applications; Protective Coatings; Pipeline Coatings*
*Volume 06.03 Paint -- Pigments, Drying Oils, Polymers, Resins, Naval Stores, Cellulosic Esters, and Ink Vehicles*
*Volume 06.04 Paint -- Solvents; Aromatic Hydrocarbons*
*Section 07 - Textiles*
*Volume 07.01 Textiles (I): D 76 - D 4391*
*Volume 07.02 Textiles (II): D 4393 - latest*
*Section 08 - Plastics*
*Volume 08.01 Plastics (I): D 256 - D 3159*
*Volume 08.02 Plastics (II): D 3222 - D 5083*
*Volume 08.03 Plastics (III): D 5117 - latest*
*Volume 08.04 Plastic Pipe and Building Products*
*Section 09 - Rubber*
*Volume 09.01 Rubber, Natural and Synthetic -- General Test Methods; Carbon Black*
*Volume 09.02 Rubber Products, Industrial -- Specifications and Related Test Methods; Gaskets; Tires*
*Section 10 - Electrical Insulation and Electronics*
*Volume 10.01 Electrical Insulation (I): D 69 - D 2484*
*Volume 10.02 Electrical Insulation (II): D 2518 - latest*
*Volume 10.03 Electrical Insulating Liquids and Gases; Electrical Protective Equipment*
*Volume 10.04 Electronics*
*Section 11 - Water and Environmental Technology*
*Volume 11.01 Water (I) Volume 11.02 Water (II)*
*Volume 11.03 Atmospheric Analysis; Occupational Health and Safety; Protective Clothing Volume 11.03 Atmospheric Analysis; Occupational Health and Safety; Protective Clothing Volume 11.04 Waste Management*
*Volume 11.05 Pesticides; Environmental Assessment; Hazardous Substances and Oil Spill Responses*
*Volume 11.06 Biological Effects and Environmental Fate; Biotechnology*
*Section 12 - Nuclear, Solar, and Geothermal Energy*
*Volume 12.01 Nuclear Energy (I)*
*Volume 12.02 Nuclear Energy (II), Solar, and Geothermal Energy*
*Section 13 - Medical Devices and Services*
*Volume 13.01 Medical and Surgical Materials and Devices; Anesthetic and Respiratory Equipment; Pharmaceutical Application of Process Analytical*
*Technology*
*Volume 13.02 Emergency Medical Services; Search and Rescue*
*Section 14 - General Methods and Instrumentation*
*Volume 14.01 Healthcare Informatics*
*Volume 14.02 General Test Methods; Forensic Psychophysiology; Forensic Sciences; Terminology; Conformity Assessment; Statistical Methods; Nanotechnology*
*Volume 14.03 Temperature Measurement*
*Volume 14.04 Laboratory Apparatus; Degradation of Materials; SI; Oxygen Fire Safety*
*Section 15 - General Products, Chemical Specialties, and End Use Products*
*Volume 15.01 Refractories, Activated Carbon; Advanced Ceramics*
*Volume 15.02 Glass; Ceramic Whitewares*
*Volume 15.03 Space Simulation; Aerospace and Aircraft; Composite Materials*
*Volume 15.04 Soaps and Other Detergents; Polishes; Leather; Resilient Floor Coverings*
*Volume 15.05 Engine Coolants; Halogenated Organic Solvents and Fire Extinguishing Agents; Industrial and Specialty Chemicals*
*Volume 15.06 Adhesives*
*Volume 15.07 Sports Equipment and Facilities; Pedestrian Walkway; Safety and Footwear; Amusement Rides and Devices; Consumer Products; Snow*
*Skiing; Light Sport Aircraft; Unmanned Air Vehicle Systems; Normal and Utility Category Airplane Electrical Wiring*
*Volume 15.08 Sensory Evaluation; Livestock, Meat, and Poultry Evaluation Systems; Vacuum Cleaners; Security Systems and Equipment; Detention and*
*Correctional Facilities; Food Service Equipment; Homeland Security Applications*


*Volume 15.09 Paper; Packaging; Flexible Barrier Materials; Business Imaging Products*

​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/61368742/gigastas.part01.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61370386...tas.part02.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61372047...tas.part03.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61374557...tas.part04.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61377449...tas.part05.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61379154...tas.part06.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61383920...tas.part07.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61386974...tas.part08.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61389395...tas.part09.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61391945...tas.part10.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61394230...tas.part11.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61396293...tas.part12.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61399183...tas.part13.rar​(102400 KB)​http://rapidshare.com/files/61400153...tas.part14.rar​(49428 KB)​​​Or from here added by Mr.Kert​No pass.
Only Vol.11.06 is not listed.
Please download at least a few as a free user.

Section 00 - Index
http://rapidshare.com/files/120225229/index.zip

Section 01 - Iron and Steel Products
http://rapidshare.com/files/119918841/math0101.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119921737/math0102.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119923981/math0103.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119919399/math0104.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119926785/math0105.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119929104/math0106.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119932173/math0107.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119934696/math0108.zip

Section 02 - Nonferrous Metal Products
http://rapidshare.com/files/119941685/math0201.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119944805/math0202.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119947412/math0203.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119946794/math0204.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119943214/math0205.zip

Section 03 - Metals Test Methods and Analytical Procedures
http://rapidshare.com/files/119987247/math0301.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119997675/math0302.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119994648/math0303.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119995501/math0304.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119991083/math0305.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/119989019/math0306.zip

Section 04 - Construction
http://rapidshare.com/files/120002460/math0401.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120000112/math0402.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120027984/math0403.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120029505/math0404.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120006905/math0405.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120018806/math0406.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120014105/math0407.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120034232/math0408.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120041685/math0409.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120037005/math0410.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120052621/math0411.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120045752/math0412.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120054167/math0413.zip

Section 05 - Petroleum Products, Lubricants, and Fossil Fuels
http://rapidshare.com/files/120085253/math0501.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120092437/math0502.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120101346/math0503.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120109183/math0504.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120070762/math0505.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120230753/math0506.zip

Section 06 - Paints, Related Coatings, and Aromatics
http://rapidshare.com/files/120065359/math0601.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120059966/math0602.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120078002/math0603.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120061592/math0604.zip

Section 07 - Textiles
http://rapidshare.com/files/120113125/math0701.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120116570/math0702.zip

Section 08 - Plastics
http://rapidshare.com/files/120131486/math0801.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120119470/math0802.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120128228/math0803.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120126034/math0804.zip

Section 09 - Rubber
http://rapidshare.com/files/120142934/math0901.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120144338/math0902.zip

Section 10 - Electrical Insulation and Electronics
http://rapidshare.com/files/120166153/1001.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120166186/1002.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120167773/1003.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120169332/1004.zip

Section 11 - Water and Environmental Technology
http://rapidshare.com/files/120173227/1101.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120173237/1102.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120176022/1103.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120179219/1104.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120182331/1105.zip

Section 12 - Nuclear, Solar, and Geothermal Energy
http://rapidshare.com/files/120184090/1201.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120185539/1202.zip

Section 13 - Medical Devices and Services
http://rapidshare.com/files/120187904/1301.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120188869/1302.zip

Section 14 - General Methods and Instrumentation
http://rapidshare.com/files/120190494/1401.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120192178/1402.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120195984/1403.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120197338/1404.zip

Section 15 - General Products, Chemical Specialties, and End Use Products
http://rapidshare.com/files/120199715/1501.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120200786/1502.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120203597/1503.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120205143/1504.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120206567/1505.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120146413/1506.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120151202/1507.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120155829/1508.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/120160974/1509.zip​​


----------



## amr1chemist (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## as3ate (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
جهد ممتاز 
و لكن
الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## appess (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا الروابط لا تعمل
يرجى إعادة التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## dummy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## donguldad (1 يناير 2010)

*مشكور*

مشكور يا أخي ولكن الروابط لا تعمل
برجاء رفعها علي الميديا فاير بدلا من الرابيدشير
لأن مدة احتفاظه بالملفات أكبر .. وسرعة التحميل منه أكبر

:ب


----------



## midowahba (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## محمود عبد اللطيف (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله الف خير ولكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ضياء الذهب (8 فبراير 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل وقد اصبتنا بخيبت امل 
الروابط لا تعمل وقد اصبتنا بخيبت امل 
الروابط لا تعمل وقد اصبتنا بخيبت امل


----------



## Yousrymattar (10 أبريل 2010)

*الروابط لا تعمل كده ما ينفعش*

ولا رابط يعمل معقول؟ أرجو الرفع على موقع آخر من فضلك والكل ساعتها ها يدعولك:83:


----------



## فاحص مواد (10 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل نرجو اعادة التحميل مع التقدير .


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي يرجرى اعادة وضع الروابط كونها لاتعمل


----------



## appess (15 أبريل 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## SmaRtiC (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا استاذ احمد

لو سمحت حضرتك انا محتاج كتابANNUAL BOOK OF ASTM STANDARDS 2010 Section 01 - Iron and Steel Products Steel – Piping, Tubing, Fittings

او 2009 ان لم تكن موجودة النسخة الجديدة وجزاك الله الف خير

تحياتي 

احمد


----------



## rxjmo (12 سبتمبر 2010)

وثائق قيمة لكن للأسف الروابط لا تعمل:87:، ممكن إعادة تحميلها أو مدَنا بروابط شغالة
شكرا


----------



## fmharfoush (12 سبتمبر 2010)

لست مشكور و أتمنى عدم وضع هذه الملفات بهذه الطريقة و شكرا لباقي الشباب المشاركين


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*الروابط لا تعمل*​


----------



## triazoles (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير ولكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## سعيد عمار (1 يوليو 2011)

الملفات ازيلت من الروابط بسبب حقوق الملكية . ما العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed_chm2007 (23 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم انا ذهلة ولي اول وهلة عندما رايت الastm ولكن اصبت بخيبة امل لان الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (23 يوليو 2011)

*تحميل astm من التورنت*

بلا داعي لكل هذه الروابط 
يمكنكن تحميلها تورنت 
التورنت يحتوي علي 
Section 01 - Iron and Steel Products
Section 02 - Nonferrous Metal Products
Section 03 - Metals Test Methods and Analytical Procedures
Section 04 - Construction
Section 05 - Petroleum Products, Lubricants, and Fossil Fuels
Section 06 - Paints, Related Coatings, and Aromatics
Section 07 - Textiles
Section 08 - Plastics
Section 09 - Rubber
Section 10 - Electrical Insulation and Electronics
Section 11 - Water and Environmental Technology
Section 12 - Nuclear, Solar, and Geothermal Energy
Section 13 - Medical Devices and Services
Section 14 - General Methods and Instrumentation
Section 15 - General Products, Chemical Specialties, and End Use Products

التورنت في المرفقات ​


----------



## ashraff (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ashraff (21 فبراير 2012)

انتبه رابط التورنت شغاللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل 100%


----------



## اية الله محمد (21 فبراير 2012)

يوجد بعض الروابط لا تعمل


----------

